# ID please



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

https://i.imgur.com/cQqVzEH.jpg


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

These were sold to me (juvies, the pic us the adult male) as species 35, tomato cichlids. Is the pic in fact a tomato cichlid? I have seen so many conflicting pictures.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Looks like another Victorian hybrid to me.

Kevin


----------

